# media storage help



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to buy reasonably priced spinning media storage racks. I have searched and Googled only to find exactly what I am looking for but at such crazy prices ( $250.00 - $500.00 for a few bits of MDF) that I can't justify it. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't seen any of those in a while. Those prices do sound very high.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The price is right on this one; don't know about quality, tho.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Typhoon-Wood-metal-Storage-Spinner/dp/B000IBO7DW/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1239536476&sr=8-25[/ame]

Some of these look a little better for $80:

http://www.racksandstands.com/asp/keyword.asp?maid=&keyword=dvd+storage+rotate&command=dosearch


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know if Ikea is an option? They have different "racks" available, depending on what you want... Of course that's also just some veneered MDF, but the prices are a lot lower then what you quote.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=dvd


----------

